# Lift-serviced MTB / freeride at Sundown?



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

Jarrod - I know you addressed this once somewhere that you looked into whether lift-serviced mountain biking could be viable and determined it probably wasn't. Is this something you would ever consider looking into again? I think the verdict was with "free" places like Nepaug nearby, it would be tough to pull off. I also thought I read somewhere that they're starting to crack down on stunt building at Nepaug though.

Still, *Diablo* seems successful. *Catamount* is making a go at freeride/downhill MTB again this year. It just seems like a natural fit with knowing how well you guys do with the terrain park in the winter.

Anyway, for the rest of us - would you check it out if Sundown ever attempted anything like this? I would definitely try it out and I'm just a hack XCer.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2009)

I would definitely be interested in checking it out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

maybe they could have a seeded summer bump run for bikes..there has to be some sort of dirt moguls..


----------



## Highway Star (May 8, 2009)

Isn't sundown virtually flat?  

I bet you could run a trail straight down gunbarrel and barely hit 20 mph on it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Isn't sundown virtually flat?
> 
> I bet you could run a trail straight down gunbarrel and barely hit 20 mph on it.



did you see the video of the competition..they were flying..HighWay Star..how's the Mongoose?


----------



## jarrodski (May 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Isn't sundown virtually flat?
> 
> I bet you could run a trail straight down gunbarrel and barely hit 20 mph on it.



honestly, for the type of mountain bike park i'd want to run, i wouldnt want many trails on steep terrain.  

Riding the brakes down something steep and tech is fun once in a while, but there's no better experience than a bermed out bike park with fun things everywhere.  

check www.highlandmountain.com

they have the only green circle downhill trail i've ever been on.  you can do top to bottom with no brakes.  its cool 

i would like to see 30% green 30% blue 30% black and 10% crazy.  

Green trails would be buffed single track, almost path like with next to no challenge.  (got to grow the segment just like we do in skiing) 
Blue's would include some rock gardens and some twisties, maybe some steeper roller feeling terrian
black's would be a lot like tempest at Diablo
crazy terrain would be fenced off and used primarily for events like Highland's slopestyle course.


biggest hurdle?  risk vs. reward... in all aspects.  

if you don't start out 100% then people get a poor first impression.  The start up costs are fairly high.  

no one here at Sundown wants to put out a product that isn't 100% our best effort, and at this time, we're not set up to tackle Downhill.  

believe me, i wish i could have my winter job, year round.  it'd be silly fun.  
the bike is in the back of the car at all times.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> honestly, for the type of mountain bike park i'd want to run, i wouldnt want many trails on steep terrain.
> 
> Riding the brakes down something steep and tech is fun once in a while, but there's no better experience than a bermed out bike park with fun things everywhere.
> 
> ...



So you're telling me there's a chance...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Isn't sundown virtually flat?
> 
> I bet you could run a trail straight down gunbarrel and barely hit 20 mph on it.



so says the guy who claims he can hit 40 mph on Juggernaut


----------



## Highway Star (May 8, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> so says the guy who claims he can hit 40 mph on Juggernaut




That's lower Great Eastern.  40 mph easy.   Durrr.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> honestly, for the type of mountain bike park i'd want to run, i wouldnt want many trails on steep terrain.
> 
> Riding the brakes down something steep and tech is fun once in a while, but there's no better experience than a bermed out bike park with fun things everywhere.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you could get together some volunteers to help out, maybe offer a lift ticket for their troubles..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> That's lower Great Eastern.  40 mph easy.   Durrr.



I believe it


----------



## gmcunni (May 9, 2009)

fwiw, here is some video of the Sugarbush trails that run under the lift


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

I checked out that trail every lift ride up, definitely looks like fun!


----------



## sLoPeS (May 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I checked out that trail every lift ride up, definitely looks like fun!



oh it totally is!  wayyyyy steeper and tougher than it looks.  that rock drop, lookers left, is gnar gnar.  i went over the bars on that one and some how landed on my feet!

here are a couple from last summer at da bush...


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> oh it totally is!  wayyyyy steeper and tougher than it looks.  that rock drop, lookers left, is gnar gnar.  i went over the bars on that one and some how landed on my feet!
> 
> here are a couple from last summer at da bush...



I figured that it was steeper than it looked and I'd probably ride it like the wuss that I am.  I know the drop you're talking about, even from the lift it looked a little too sketch for me.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I figured that it was steeper than it looked and I'd probably ride it like the wuss that I am.  I know the drop you're talking about, even from the lift it looked a little too sketch for me.



bottom picture.....lookers left singletrack

that thing got me good.


----------

